# Ideas for swarm catching pole



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

for the pole we picked up one used for cleaning pools. It telescopes out about 12-14 feet or longer. got it free as the skimmer was broken.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice source for pole. I had been taping a bucket to a tree trimming pole in the past. Added benefit was having it handy to trim branches out the way. I had never thought about using a pool pole but can see how that would be sturdy. Thanks again


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have several of these:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Hipps-Swarm-Retriever/productinfo/270/

It's a five gallon bucket with an EMT pole attached and a cord running up to the lid so you can slam it under the swarm to knock them in and pull the lid on to bring them down without them all falling out.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I modified the flange on the bottom of that Brushy Mountain bucket to be wider. After a bit of swaying the flange started to crack the plastic. I took the flange off, added a wider sheet metal "brace" to the inside and outside of the bucket and bolted it all back together. It worked fine and when I added more EMT, the whole setup seemed sturdier. The cord and lid work awesome. At the fully extended height, all you need to do is give the swarm a hard "bump", drop the assembly down a bit and slam the lid shut.

One other tip. If you think you have the queen, drop your swarm into whatever you're going to hold them in and sit back to wait. Did that a couple of years ago when I saw the queen amongst all the bees I dumped into the nuc that I was using to hive the swarm. Knowing that the queen was captured and in the box, I put the nuc on top of a six foot ladder and waited. Within 20 minutes the air was filled with bees leaving the tree where the swarm had been and circling around the nuc holding the queen. The property owner was quite impressed with thousands of bee's flying around. I left promising to come back after dark. When I got back there around 10:00 PM, I screened the nuc closed and brought a HEAVY nuc filled with a new swarm home. That colony pulled wax like crazy for me. Anyway, I'm keen on getting the queen and letting the swarm come to her. It's worked for me more than once!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I had this problem today: the swarm was about 30 feet in the air but it was on such a big limb that bumping it wouldn't dislodge them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had excellent results luring them down with a bait hive with QMP and lemongrass oil...


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

heaflaw Not sure of your situation, so let me give you some suggestions, then you improve on them. Place your hive on a white sheet under them, then:

If bees are where a garden hose is available, use an adjustable nozzle to blast them off the limb. If you have access to a pressure washer this will also work.

throw a basketball or baseball at the cluster and knock enough off that the others will come to your box.

If you can throw a rope across the limb, see saw the rope back and forth to dislodge them.

a bucket truck or long ladder.

Think of ways to dislodge them from the limb and get at least a few of them in your hive below. Then hopefully the others will follow.

Good luck. cchoganjr


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I saw this on this forum and I think there is a you tube on it. I made one. Took a five gallon plastic water cooler jug and cut the bottom (flat part) off. Epoxied a pvc pipe joiner fitting into the neck. The pvc pipe fits into the coupler and you can add lengths of pipe using couplers. I put a three foot piece of pipe in my jug and use an extendable boat reach pole. Just lash it on. gives me about 18 feet. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Get a line over the big limb. You can use a rod-n-reel to cast a line over it...then tie a strong cord/small rope to the fishing line and reel it back over the limb. The rope has to be a little over twice as long as the limb is high.  When you get the rope over the limb tie a 5-gallon bucket to it and put a frame with some open brood in it. Pull the bucket up close to the swarm cluster. From what I understand the bees will be strongly attracted to that open brood and cluster around it. If you do this report the outcome. Thanks.

Ed


----------



## Box (Jul 30, 2010)

I have bourght a aluminium flagpole that extends to 6 meter and when retracted it is only 2 meters and fits nice in a small european car 
tok a piece of round wood that fitted inside and conected it with a bucket , (we dont have the easy acces to the water bottles )
I is secured with a bolt .
I only used it ones last season ,it worked great , after a few trails , and the swarm was placed in a tree, so i had to use it to its full lenght.
only thing with a big swarm in the bucket it gets rather top heavy.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I have duct taped a white mesh laundry hamper, the type with the spring built into the outer edge that spreads out when you take it out of the bag. It is very light and spacious.


----------

